# White flecks in poop



## hufflepuffs_luv (Feb 16, 2011)

I run a blog about hedgehogs and someone messaged me saying that: 
"my hedgie had diarrhea a while ago, now she's feeling better. I was examining her poop and notice these like white specs, or white looking little dots all over her poop. Do you know what this might be of? I'm really worried :/ "

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas, I'm clueless. :?: I've never heard of anything like that before.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My very first thought was that maybe it could be the bedding? Like, if they were using carefresh & maybe the hedgie ate some of it?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would rec. a vet check and get a fecal test.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree on the vet visit and fecal. Having diarrhea and now white looking dots in her poop, it could be parasites.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah she should go to the vet..when I read it I thought of worms..


----------

